# I Finally Brought The Rusty Elgin Back To Life.



## incajoe (Apr 16, 2016)

I bought this Elgin last year at a tag sale for $40 and it's been sitting outside on my porch all winter. After bringing it to Copake yesterday where it found no love, I decided to do the most econo refurbish ever to bring it back to being a rider. I picked up the handlebars for $5, and the seat for $1. The tires and tubes were a donation from my buddy. I found a chain guard for $5 which I still have to mount. Today I spent a couple hours oiling, cleaning and coaxing it back to life  and the result I am finding, is total worthwhile. My guess is this bike hadn't been ridden in at least 40 years since the tires were literally rotting away. The pedals disintegrated within 1 minute of riding so I stole a pair off an old Rollfast that was sitting behind my shed. So for the whopping sum of $56 I now have something that I will thoroughly enjoy riding on the bike paths.


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Apr 16, 2016)

Very Nice!!!!




incajoe said:


> I bought this Elgin last year at a tag sale for $40 and it's been sitting outside on my porch all winter. After bringing it to Copake yesterday where it found no love, I decided to do the most econo refurbish ever to bring it back to being a rider. I picked up the handlebars for $5, and the seat for $1. The tires and tubes were a donation from my buddy. I found a chain guard for $5 which I still have to mount. Today I spent a couple hours oiling, cleaning and coaxing it back to life  and the result I am finding, is total worthwhile. My guess is this bike hadn't been ridden in at least 40 years since the tires were literally rotting away. The pedals disintegrated within 1 minute of riding so I stole a pair off an old Rollfast that was sitting behind my shed. So for the whopping sum of $56 I now have something that I will thoroughly enjoy riding on the bike paths.View attachment 305964View attachment 305965View attachment 305966View attachment 305967View attachment 305968


----------



## Intense One (Apr 16, 2016)

incajoe said:


> I bought this Elgin last year at a tag sale for $40 and it's been sitting outside on my porch all winter. After bringing it to Copake yesterday where it found no love, I decided to do the most econo refurbish ever to bring it back to being a rider. I picked up the handlebars for $5, and the seat for $1. The tires and tubes were a donation from my buddy. I found a chain guard for $5 which I still have to mount. Today I spent a couple hours oiling, cleaning and coaxing it back to life  and the result I am finding, is total worthwhile. My guess is this bike hadn't been ridden in at least 40 years since the tires were literally rotting away. The pedals disintegrated within 1 minute of riding so I stole a pair off an old Rollfast that was sitting behind my shed. So for the whopping sum of $56 I now have something that I will thoroughly enjoy riding on the bike paths.View attachment 305964View attachment 305965View attachment 305966View attachment 305967View attachment 305968



That's my kind of bike....and budget!   Nice job!


----------



## syclesavage (Apr 21, 2016)

Please take a hammer and dolly to those fenders.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 21, 2016)

Whoa, I'd buy that for 56$ all day! Came out nice dude.


----------

